# Sandisk vs Lexar CFast Cards



## RGF (Jun 3, 2016)

Adorama sells Lexar CFast cards at significantly lower price than Sandisk CFast cards.

For example Lexar 3500x (525 MBits/sec) 64GB sells for $150 while a Sandisk 64GB card sells for $210. 128GB cards are priced similarly.

At B&H has similar pricing but it lists the Lexar at $200 less $50 instant savings.

Does anyone have any reason to believe that the Lexar cards are not as good as the Sandisk cards? Or as fast?

Hopefully Sandisk will lower their prices to match Lexar (I prefer Sandisk based upon limited experience).


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 4, 2016)

I cant speak of the differences but I went with Lexar because they only offered the 256GB version. I ended up with the 3500X model and it recorded a full 42 minutes of video at 4K60 (I stopped and restarted at 30 minutes) and did not drop any frames that I can tell. I so far have no complaints with the Lexar.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 4, 2016)

One uses Toshiba flash, the other Micron. Both are highly capable; I doubt there is a significant difference.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 4, 2016)

Same pricing at B&H, except they actually have them in stock. I've never had any problems with CF or SD cards from SanDisk, Lexar or Transcend. I ordered an extra CFast 64 GB Lexar card. Once I get it and try it out I'll let you know if I see any difference, but I'm doubting it. (I seldom do video, so I can only report on stills performance)


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 4, 2016)

I've been using a 128GB 3400x Lexar card for a while now and have been using Lexar CF cards for years. I find them to be both fast and reliable. I would not hesitate to buy more or recommend them.


----------



## RGF (Jun 4, 2016)

I have had problems with both Sandisk and Lexar cards, higher failure rate on Lexar cards. 

Dealing with Sandisk is a bit easier to get the card replaced.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2016)

Lexar is part of Micron who also sells their memory and SSD's under the Crucial Brand. I had a problem card reader, and Lexar quickly replaced it with no hassle. I've had a couple of memory sticks go bad over the years, Crucial quickly replaced those.

I have never has a Sandisk or Lexar card fail out of about 100 or so. I once sold a 6 month old 30D to a lady who killed it when she went to use her Toshiba card. Then, she realized that her previous DSLR had also died when she inserted the same card. Canon fixed the 30D under warranty, the other repair cost her a couple of hundred.

Cards can go bad, and rarely, they can brick a camera.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 4, 2016)

SanDisk is, from memory (excuse the pun), now owned by Western Digital.

SanDisk and Lexar are using very similar technology and both are as good as each other. 

But if you are planning to shoot video, especially 4K, any time in the next 4 years with the 1DX Mark II you may want to buy something (much) bigger than 64GB.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 4, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> SanDisk is, from memory (excuse the pun), now owned by Western Digital.



Your memory is correct. Actually, I found this on the front page of www.sandisk.com 



> Western Digital welcomes SanDisk to its family of brands


----------

